# Raising snowblower to work on it?



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

Just curious, does anyone lift or hoist their snowblower to work on it or does everyone just hunch over the machine on the ground?

If you hoist/lift it, what do you use to get it off the ground and keep it stable once in the air? I would love to see a photo or two of what others do.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Harbor Freight has a motorcycle lift that is 6 ft. long 24' wide and lifts 3 ft. high....I use one half to hold the blower at working height and the other half holds my tools and is a work bench....wait for the coupon and get it for $299 I use it every day...snowblowers in winter, rototillers in spring and workbench for chainsaws weedwackers, leaf blowers, rest of year.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I work with it on the ground, like a sucker  A motorcycle lift, or a way to get it on a table, would be pretty cool. I guess you could drive it up ramps, onto a low table.


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't have a lift, but found a couple ways to make it less painful to work on mine.

Tip it forward with the drift cutters installed, and rest the cutters on wood blocks. I've also tied ropes onto the handle bars and lifted under an overhead beam, not off the ground but high enough to get to the parts I needed. Most helpful, and right around $25, is a small pneumatic stool you can get at HF. This really helps prevent a lot of muscle ache.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i work with most things on the ground also. i do got ramps so could load it into the back of my truck and use my tailgate as a work bench. not really the most convenient but it does work. i usually use my tailgate to work on mowers but those are really light and easy to lift/lower.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

thool said:


> I don't have a lift, but found a couple ways to make it less painful to work on mine.
> 
> Tip it forward with the drift cutters installed, and rest the cutters on wood blocks. Most helpful, and right around $25, is a small pneumatic stool you can get at HF. This really helps prevent a lot of muscle ache.


I also have the HF hydraulic stool. It's great. Highly recommend it. Except, I got mine in trash day!I

Tilt the snowblower on the front of the auger housing.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a large piece of plywood with a pipe screwed into a flange then screwed on to the bottom of the middle of the plywood. The pipe is then inserted into the hole in the head of my floor jack. I made a ramp next to it. Perfect? Of course not, but helps. It brings it about 18" off the ground.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If its a light enough machine, I put it on a Black & Decker Workmate.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Depending on what needs to be done . . . I either put the wheels and bucket up on blocks to raise the machine . . . or . . . turn the whole machine up on its bucket and wedge something under the scraper bar to keep it stable.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

one of the advantages of only being 5'4" tall.

i also use my tail gate as a workbench when working on augers and buckets, carbs, etc. 

otherwise i sit on a small rolling chair that is pretty low.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Motor City said:


> If its a light enough machine, I put it on a Black & Decker Workmate.


Ha, I do the same thing! I actually had a 4'x4' piece of plywood that I screwed a 4' 2"x4" down the middle of. I then clamp the 2"x4" in the workmate and I have a sturdy 4'x4' portable table. It has had many single stage snow blower's worked on it. Sadly, no 2 stages - too heavy.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Motor City said:


> If its a light enough machine, I put it on a Black & Decker Workmate.


When I have the blower and tractor separated, I do this too. Did it today as a matter of fact. Handy thing to have around, easy to store when work is done. Makes lawn mower oil changes a breeze - that's why I bought it.

I used jack stands when the blower pieces are together. Tip them on their sides, or service position. Depends on what I'm doing. I have two small sets of them...I've used all 4 when I have the wheels removed. I have a cheap plastic step stool I use to sit on...that thing gets a workout and has been a godsend this fall doing maintenance and repairs.

I'd love to get a lift, just don't have room for it at the time.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I use a Harbor Freight table lift with a plywood ramp. It is much better than having to work on the floor.


----------

